# ترنيمة زى العصفور ( انجليزى) just like the bird



## peter 2008 (13 يوليو 2009)

دى ترنيمة زى العصفور بس مختلفة لان هى انجليزى 
اسمها 
just like the bird
اتمنى انها تعجبكم

للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/117878037/e41d3ab1/just_like_the_bird.html


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2009)

جميلة اوى يا بيتر
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
اسمحلى اضيف كلماتها بالانجليزى يمكن حد يحتاجها


Just like the bird, when it found it's home,
Just like the happy dove,
Your house O Lord I love
Your house I love with honesty.

Your house is prayer, praise and candles,
Your house is love, light and peace,
Just as I love Your house O Lord,
I love You unto the end of day.

Your house is full of blessings,
Protected against all demons.
We celebrate there the liturgies,
They're prayed for all the saints.

In Your house we read the Bible,
And learn there the nicest songs.
And hear there the blessed hymns,
And praise You all our lives.

Blessed are they who are blameless,
O Lord in Your house living.
Confirm me in Your luminous ways,
Forever and ever, Amen.


​


----------



## ayman adwar (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## peter 2008 (18 يوليو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميلة اوى يا بيتر
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> اسمحلى اضيف كلماتها بالانجليزى يمكن حد يحتاجها
> ...



شكرا خالص انا نفسى مكنتش عارف افسر ايه اللى بيتقال فيها


----------

